

Simplify. Simplify. Simplify. - theproductguy
http://tpgblog.com/2008/03/17/simplify-simplify-simplify/
interview with commandshift3 co-founder and exclusive on upcoming features
======
theproductguy
interview with commandshift3 co-founder and exclusive peak into upcoming
features

